# Indonesian: more.. -er..



## piotrekk_poland

Hi,

How do you say "bigger" or "taller" in Indonesian? Is it "lebih besar" and "lebih tinggi"? If so, how would you translate:

"My house is bigger than your house"
"*This* tree is taller than *that *tree"

Thank you!


----------



## stupoh

piotrekk_poland said:


> Hi,
> How do you say "bigger" or "taller" in Indonesian? Is it "lebih besar" and "lebih tinggi"?



Yup, you're right.



piotrekk_poland said:


> Hi,
> If so, how would you translate:
> 
> "My house is bigger than your house"
> "*This* tree is taller than *that *tree"


"Rumah saya lebih besar dari rumah kamu" atau "Rumah_ku_ lebih besar dari rumah_mu_"
"Pohon *ini* lebih tinggi dari pohon *itu*"


----------



## piotrekk_poland

Terima kasih. Kamu sangat menolong saya.


----------



## BODYholic

stupoh said:


> Yup, you're right.
> 
> 
> "Rumah saya lebih besar dari rumah kamu" atau "Rumah_ku_ lebih besar dari rumah_mu_"
> "Pohon *ini* lebih tinggi dari pohon *itu*"



Can I say "... lebih besar dari pada ..."? Are there any essential differences?

Thanks.


----------



## Mauricet

Yes you can, as far as I, non native, know, but _daripada_, one word (usually). And no, there is no essential difference between _lebih besar dari_ and _lebih besar daripada_.


----------



## BODYholic

Hi Mauricet,

Noted with thanks.


----------



## Pierre Lucien

@Mauricet

Mes excuses encore : _daripada_ + pronom personnel. Sinon, _dari_ seulement.


----------



## suiluibau

Mauricet said:


> Yes you can, as far as I, non native, know, but _daripada_, one word (usually). And no, there is no essential difference between _lebih besar dari_ and _lebih besar daripada_.



No offence Mauricet..^^
BUt i Guess there is a different between daripada and dari..
After `daripada` it should be follow by `Kata nama(name/person)`..

Hadiah ini daripada Anthony.(this present is from anthony)
~Correct me if I am wrong~~~^^
Good DAy ^^


----------



## wishbook

suiluibau said:


> No offence Mauricet..^^
> BUt i Guess there is a different between daripada and dari..
> After `daripada` it should be follow by `Kata nama(name/person)`..
> 
> Hadiah ini daripada Anthony.(this present is from anthony)
> ~Correct me if I am wrong~~~^^
> Good DAy ^^



hmm the correct one is " Hadiah ini dari Anthony" ( this present is from Anthony). "Daripada" means "more than" in Indonesian, which points out difference between two things.

" Aku berasal dari Indonesia" -> I come from Indonesia
" Aku lebih pintar dari Tony" -> I am smarter than Tony


----------



## suiluibau

wishbook said:


> hmm the correct one is " Hadiah ini dari Anthony" ( this present is from Anthony). "Daripada" means "more than" in Indonesian, which points out difference between two things.
> 
> " Aku berasal dari Indonesia" -> I come from Indonesia
> " Aku lebih pintar dari Tony" -> I am smarter than Tony




opSyyy,Im sorry if I really do give wrong information..
But is there any difference between malaysia-malay and indonesian-malay ?
As far as I know,`daripada` means `from`and as well in `comparing` too~~~
Correct me if I am wrong..
Nice days~
Regards


----------



## Pierre Lucien

Yes there is. _Daripada_ comes generally before pronouns/pronominal suffixes :
"He got it from me" : _ia memperoleh itu daripadaku_ (and not *_dariku_).


----------



## xavierxavier

Daripada is only used for comparison in Indonesian, roughly a translation from 'than'. To use it for indication of origin sounds Malay, however, most Indonesians will understand what you mean.

'Dariku' is not much used in daily conversations, 'dari aku', 'dari saya', or 'dari gue' are used instead - however, some song lyrics do use this form [dari + suffixes].

He got it from me = Ia mendapatkan barang itu dari saya.
Better late than never = Lebih baik terlambat daripada tidak sama sekali.


----------



## Pierre Lucien

Hi Xavierxavier !

Thanks for the hints, even though not agreeing with Sneddon's Indonesian Grammar. But I'm in a hurry right now. I'll come back to that as soon as possible. _Lebih baik terlambat.._.


----------

